

Ask HN: Dynamically typed languages for Android/iOS/WP7/Playbook etc? - codedivine

Has anyone succesfully ported/created/implemented dynamically typed languages for Android/iOS/WP7/Playbook etc? Have you written any applications using them?
======
jamesbritt
<http://ruboto.org/>

[http://blog.zerosum.org/2011/07/24/android-apps-with-
mirah-p...](http://blog.zerosum.org/2011/07/24/android-apps-with-mirah-
pindah.html)

